# Audi TT Coupe passenger footwell water leak



## Audilady (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi sorry, I have searched the forum for an answer to the problem of my 99 Audi TT soaking wet passenger footwell. There has been some help but I can't work out where the water can be coming from. If you can help please be as basic as possible as I'm not very technically minded [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I have lifted the carpet and the water is coming out of the hole shown by the arrow, but much more started too come out from under the passenger seat when I drove it, so I cut further back and I presume the water is also coming out the holes shown in the second photo. I hope someone can help with easy to follow solutions- thanks.


----------



## miknix (Jul 26, 2015)

Is it a roadster? If so, also check the well behind the seat, if it's wet then you have water ingress due to broken rooftop drain pipes. If it's not a roadster then sorry, I have no idea.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Check drains below windscreen wipers, if blocked water could find it's way in via pollen filter area.
Check door drains are not blocked & filling door with water which will find it's way in under door cards.
Hoggy.


----------



## Audilady (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Sorry yes it is a roadster. From other threads on the same subject I had suspected it was blocked drains (use a wire coat hanger to poke out debris?) But what I can't work out is where the drain holes are, I have looked through the manual, nut can't find reference.

Is there a diagram available showing the holes, and how to remove any filters? You mention door drains and rooftop drains but I have no idea where they are? I feel pretty foolish cutting up the carpet to find out where the water is coming in when it doesn't narrow where the leak is externally.

Thanks once again.


----------



## miknix (Jul 26, 2015)

Have a look at this thread, plenty of pictures to answer your question: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1276057

I wouldn't use a coat wire to clean the drain pipes.. They are really fragile and it's easy to poke holes through.

*
Drain hole behind the each rear wheel arch:*










*Drain cup is just behind the door frame, in the structural hole where the rear frame meets the chassis and where the rooftop folds into. Look at this picture below, next to the top of seat belt, there is a structural hole. Put your hand there, you should feel a square cup and in the middle there is a raised plastic filter with 4 holes - water is drained from here.*












Audilady said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry yes it is a roadster. From other threads on the same subject I had suspected it was blocked drains (use a wire coat hanger to poke out debris?) But what I can't work out is where the drain holes are, I have looked through the manual, nut can't find reference.
> 
> ...


----------



## Audilady (Apr 23, 2017)

Thank you Miknix. I really don't think I can dismantle all the things that had to come out to get to the disconnection. I have it at my garage (not a Audi dealership), but they couldn't find the leak either. Thanks this a great site, with very helpful gents!


----------



## mk2zetec (Dec 27, 2015)

drop the hood and check whether the skirt at the bottom of the hood is still attached to the plastic lip. I've seen two recently that have failed. glue must be getting to that sort of age!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Got to the passenger side outside with a jug of water or hose

Drop water onto the area where the roof meets the windscreen and the door glass

See if you can see water dripping inside 
If it leaks here it will drip directly onto the angled bit of floor into the footwell

Plus change the title of the thread from Coupe to Roadster !


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

There is also a horizontal seem up behind the dashboard on the passenger side that can leak - took me two days to diagnose this on my coupe recently (search the posts made by me to read more about it). I ended up putting food colouring into a jug or water and pouring it onto the windscreen to find it with the dash stripped out. Was an easy fix with some mastic once I had found it. You can get away with removing the glovebox and some of the gubbins behind it plus the carpet, so no need to remove the whole dash like I did. Make sure you remove the carpet though then dry it properly then probably carpet clean and dry again to get rid of the smell once you have found and fixed the leak.


----------

